# Health care



## adam earl (May 29, 2011)

When my family and I actually arrive in Australia, do we need to arrange health care or is it something we can contribute towards from our wages?
Thank you.

I want to live in Australia.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Health Care can be provided privately or by the government. The Australian health ministry is a well regarded institution and one of the best in the world. If you would like more info on topics. A gov site will answer all questions you may have.

cheers


----------



## rpcarnell (Jul 3, 2011)

No offense intended, but I lived in the US for 12 years, and Australia seems to be a lot better. Health Care has been a problem in the US for years, and here in Panama, recently, the health care system has proven itself to be completely third world, now that a virus was inside the hospital, killing patients, and 33 people died before doctors spotted it.


----------



## miryam (Aug 3, 2012)

the only problem in Australia, compared to other countries is that once you arrive here, even if you are fully employed and paying taxes, you are not covered by Medicare, not a cent, so all your medical expenses are to you to pay them, until you get the PR you are covered by the public health care, so is important you join a private health care , I recommend mine, which is medibank private, they have family plans, I gave birth here and had access to an excellent private hospital with them


----------



## Green76 (Aug 23, 2012)

Its good that you arrange health care because you its good.


----------

